# Buckmark camper help please



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a new Buckmark and am trying to take the top rail off so I can install the new rail and put a red dot on it. The only problem is that I can not get the screws out of the top. I mean these bad boys are tight :smt076. I just about twisted the allen wrench around trying to get them out. I double checked the allen screw heads and there is no damage to the heads of the screws. Any ideas how to get these out? I hate to have to take it to the gunsmith to get them out. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Get over to ************** and search the Browning forum. I have read about your exact concern before just can't remember any of the tricks the guys listed. My Contour came apart real easy.

Good luck


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

The top rail screws had an issue coming loose after 100 or so rounds. Caused all kinds or ftf & fte's. They'll come out, just make sure you're using a quality allen wrench so you don't strip the drive.


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

grey-wolf said:


> I have a new Buckmark and am trying to take the top rail off so I can install the new rail and put a red dot on it. The only problem is that I can not get the screws out of the top. I mean these bad boys are tight :smt076. I just about twisted the allen wrench around trying to get them out. I double checked the allen screw heads and there is no damage to the heads of the screws. Any ideas how to get these out? I hate to have to take it to the gunsmith to get them out. Thanks for any help on this.


Is it " BRAND NEW" or purchased used? If used someone probably lock tighted the heck out of them to keep them from coming loose (common problem on the Buckmark) Maybe try a drop of WD40 or something similar to help free them up. Can can also try tapping on the allen wrench while it's on the screw to help break free whatever was used to keep them tight.


----------



## Pollock Joe (May 12, 2010)

Go to an auto parts store and get some penetrating oil like SOK. Spray a little on and let is set in for a few hours. This should loosen it up if it hasn't been lock-tited.


----------

